# NAS Auction Mar. 6th Westport, CT



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey all,
Just wanted to remind everyone that the Norwalk Aquarium Society is having an auction on Sunday, March 6th. Details can be found on their website HERE. Auction will be located at Earthplace in Westport, CT.

I'll be there, since this one's right in my backyard. Expect offerings of Endler's, plants, shrimp, etc. from me. Maybe assassin snails if the babies grow quickly enough.

I'll be looking to pick up new shrimp, new plants, maybe some livebearers and, as always, tanks to expand the fishroom.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll be attending! Here I come apistos!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck with the apistos  See you there!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I won't be able to come to this event... So, if someone is selling/auctioning a Poecilocharax weitzmani, can someone bid for me (pretty please)?  I'd like at least 4 (10 max)...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't think I've ever seen one of those in person before, much less up for auction, but if they have some I can try - I have a limited quantity of cash, though, so if the price goes high there's not much I can do.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cool, thanks! If there's none, my 2nd choice would be a school of microrasboras (CPD, Phoenix etc) if they are selling them for cheap!!!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

They had a few bags of chili rasboras last time... if whoever they came from brings more this time I'll be sure to bid on them (I have one lonely male chili in one of my tanks... he needs friends!)


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

khanzer22 said:


> I won't be able to come to this event... So, if someone is selling/auctioning a Poecilocharax weitzmani, can someone bid for me (pretty please)?  I'd like at least 4 (10 max)...


you can get those off aqua bid if you wont them bad enough


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Duckweed Hunter said:


> you can get those off aqua bid if you wont them bad enough


But that would require paying shipping, and you can't inspect the actual specimens you're buying beforehand  The NAS auction is like Aquabid _in person_ which just makes it that much cooler.

You going to be at the auction?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish I could be there. Have fun guys/gals.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wait a minute, does the auction starts at noon OR after 6pm or so?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Flier says: Set up and viewing 9:30am-11:30am. Auction begins around Noon


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I thought the same as well... I don't know where I found/read that it will start at 6pm or so... But thanks for the confirmation! 

Maybe I can make it there in the afternoon after all (50-50), all I need is to call a few relatives to take care of my daughter for a few hours


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

asukawashere said:


> But that would require paying shipping, and you can't inspect the actual specimens you're buying beforehand  The NAS auction is like Aquabid _in person_ which just makes it that much cooler.
> 
> You going to be at the auction?


 OH!!! god yes but if you wont something there rare you will do what you can to get them shipping and all


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yay the auction is tomorrow! I'm excited!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

16 hrs. to go! Yay!

Whoever gets there first, save a seat for everybody else  as close to the front as possible


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

14.5 hours to go now! AHHHH !!! xD


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

12.5hrs. w00t!
going 2 sleep now so i can wake up early to bag stuff. see y'alls 2morrow!!!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The auction was awesome! My little goodeids are doing nicely in their new home. All told I have 5 now (3 females 2 males). I can't wait for babies! 

Sadly one of my purple gudgeons was crushed in the bag  but the others are ok. I think they will need to be moved from the shrimp tank soon though I saw them viciously nipping at tiny microscopic things in the tank. With that kind of attitude I'm sure the baby cherries will be on the menu soon.

By the way... I am still waiting to be invited to a karaoke party hahaha.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone got me some rasboras ?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

None for sale from what I saw.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh ok... Thanks for checking though!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, I kept my ears open - no such luck. Most of the available fish were cichlids and oddball livebearers. I did snag some fire ring danios and purple spotted gudgeons, though. And a bunch of cute little swordtails. They came with a pretzel jar I will probably end up using to farm shreeeemps, knowing me.

And there weren't any good small tanks! D: There was a cute little acrylic 12g bowfront, but it went for like $35 and I wasn't willing to shell out that much for a used small tank (what can I say, I'm cheap). Meh.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah I know! What the hell! Those tanks and a lot of the fish were going for crazy high prices. I wanted to snag some random fish for my 125g at college but nearly everything was above the price of a petstore!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Apparently people are just that desperate. Makes sense, I suppose, since it's hard to get nice aquatics shipped in over the winter. This was probably just some aquatic variant of spring fever. XD

Almost makes me wish I'd brought more stuff to auction off. If cherry shrimp were going for a gazillion dollars, could you imagine what my snowballs might have fetched?


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

asukawashere said:


> Apparently people are just that desperate. Makes sense, I suppose, since it's hard to get nice aquatics shipped in over the winter. This was probably just some aquatic variant of spring fever. XD
> 
> Almost makes me wish I'd brought more stuff to auction off. If cherry shrimp were going for a gazillion dollars, could you imagine what my snowballs might have fetched?


I would have bid my butt off for something like that...that what i went there for "*shrimp*" but only RCS came up


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea or the sulawesi shrimp you are getting soon... lol.

These are my favorite ones.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Duckweed Hunter said:


> I would have bid my butt off for something like that...that what i went there for "*shrimp*" but only RCS came up


XD If you still want some of them, we can work out a deal. I'm looking to get some spare cash for spending at the NEC so I'd be happy to part with some snowballs.



Zapins said:


> Yea or the sulawesi shrimp you are getting soon... lol.
> 
> These are my favorite ones.


Expensive taste, those Sulawesis. I'm looking forward to mine showing up (hopefully tomorrow), but they're not Cardinals like the ones in that photo. My new purchases are blue leg posos like these. They're due to arrive tomorrow, along with some tiger shrimp for a different tank - that little 5g flat back hex you saw on Sunday, Michael. I planted it today with a bunch of Marsilea runners, hopefully they'll start to carpet it soon. Still pondering what to do with the background, behind the rocks. Maybe hairgrass or Lilaeopsis or something. There's not enough light for HM or anything of that ilk, unfortunately.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Amanda this is the thread I mentioned the other day.

I freaking want some of these algae blobs.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-plants-planted-aquariums/75144-algae-globes.html


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Dang, those're funky. Makes me want to add it to my (already extensive) collection of algaes or something. I could imagine it being used on rocks to simulate a tropical reef appearance in a scape or something.


----------

